# New extreme dimensions kit!



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Check this out!
New Duraflex Product! Chevy Cruze Gt Racing Body Kit - Cobalt SS Network


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

No

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Front looks alright but that's an ugly rear bumper.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

The front bumper is nice, but the skirts and back bumper aren't that good looking IMO.


----------



## Turbo Ed (Jan 22, 2014)

The side skirts are a little meh, but in whole I really do like it! That black part can just be painted. If it didn't cost so much, I'd buy it


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

I wish the didn't have the red light in the valance, and whatever that little pop out on the sides of the back bumper is.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

For $875 I would just stay with the RS kit. Do like the exhaust though......


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Those pics are all renderings and PS jobs. I would wait to see actual detailed pics of the finished product before dropping a dime.

IMO, the front facia and side skirts look good, but that all depends on the DRL inserts and grille fit/finish, things that can't be determined from those images.

The rear facia is hideous and has no relevance to the design of the front.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Ive seen this fully installed and not a Photoshop...im going to try to find the installed pics...the front looks ok, however it kinda ruins the overall clean effect of the lines. The protrusion of the front bumper is reminiscent of the last gen (before the restyle) Malibu with the addition of some weak-a$$ led fog strip..which they should have done away with.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

body kit chevrolet cruze - body kit lacetti - bodykit chevy cruze- độ xe cruze- 0904381379

Found it.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Still a no, The front end cant decide what it wants to be and the rear wants to be an evo.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Yikes. Way too "boy racer" for my tastes...maybe ten years ago.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I like it, makes the cruze look more 2013/14' Malibu esque in the front.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

As I suspected, the execution of the DRL in the opening looks absolutely terrible and nothing like the concept images. The rear speaks for itself...

Don't walk away from this kit, RUN.

Thanks for the pics Zach.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I dont plan on getting it lol. Stock rs kit all the way for me!


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Looks like it wants to be a wide body kit, now it just looks worse in person vs the PS version lol :th_down:


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Has fart-cans hanging out it's arse. Ricer-boi must be the market target.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Side skirts are all right, the front, don't like it. Not to crazy about the rear end either.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Front bumper looks fugly. The rear bumper is OK at best.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------

